# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Papa Kristo Negovani

## Labeati

Mendoj se duhet te perkujtojme herojt e martirat e kombit shqiptar ku pa dyshim vend te nderuem zen edhe prifti ortodoks Papa Kristo Negovani, i cili pagoi me jeten e vet ne moshen 30 vjecare dashunine per atdheun dhe Gjuhen SHQIPE.

Te gjithe jane te mirepritun me sjelle materiale e komente. Po ja filloj une me nje shkrim te marrun prej www.albanovaonline.com :

*PAPA KRISTO NEGOVANI*
*(1875-1905)*

Jetëshkrimi

Papa Kristo Negovanimartyri dhe prinjësi shpirtëror i Shqipërisë për krah të cilit mbas njëzet e katër vjetëve u rreshtua martyri i madh i Veriut At Shtjefën Gjeçovilindi në katundin Negovan të Maqedhonisë në vitin 1875. Negovani, katund në rrethet e Florinës, ësht i banuar krejt nga Shqiptarë e thuhet se këta, bashkë me ata të katundit Bellkamen, kanë vajtur atje dyke u çpërngulur nga katundi Plikat i Kolonjës së Korçës njëqind e pesëdhjetë e ca vjet më parë.

Kristua në fshatin e vet mbaroi shkollën fillore greke edhe pastaj për mësime më të lartëra hyri në gjymnas tAthinës. Mbas tre vjetve u shtërngua ta lërë shkollën, sepse atin e tij i a vranë kusarët dyke i marrë tërë pasurinë edhe të riut i u desht të kujdesohej për ushqimin e familjes së vet. 

Më 1890 në Negovan e emëruan si mësonjës të shkollës greke. Në këtë kohë filloi veprimtarija e tij atdhetare: Shqiptarët e Negovanit edhe të Bellkamenit, të rrethuar vetëm nga armiqtë, po kërcënoheshin nga një mijë të zeza, që të humbisnin gjuhën, zakonet dhe të harronin fare Mëmëdheun e tyre të vërtetë: nën rrogozë e sheshazi Patrikana e Fanarit me agentat e saj e me andarët e maleve bënte çmos për ti greqizuar këta Shqiptarë të kulluar. Kundrejt këtij rreziku nisni luftën e parë Mësonjësi i ri i shkollës së Negovanit: Kultura greke nuk i dha asnjë valë ideali helenik, rroga e saj nuk e embëlsoi aspak: Kristua vendosi të krijojë nato katunde të vetëmuara çerdhen e vërtetë të shqiptarizmës. Dyke u mësuar nxënësvet alfavitën greke, nuk rreshti fshehurazi e ku sheshazi tu predikojë të rinjvet e bashkëfshatarëve të vet dashurinë për Mëmëdheun e vërtetë: Për mbi çdo gjë gjuha shqipe ishte ajo që duhej mësuar, sa më parë,  i thoshtë or e çast, kujdo e kudo.

Kristua  mësonjës kishte dije të plotë për zulmën e madhe të stërgjyshërve tanë, ndoqi këmba-këmbës lëvizjen e madhe të Rilindjes Kombëtare pas Lidhjes së Prizrendit, u thith nga veprimtarija e Shoqërisë së Stambollit të vitit 1879 e nga ajo e shoqërisë Drita të Bukureshtit të viti 1881 edhe u familjarizua me udhëheqësit më në zë të lëvizjes shqiptare të asja kohe. Por kishte formuar besimin e patundur se nën petkun e zí do ti sillte shërbimet më të mëdha Kombit të vet të robëruar, prandaj, edhe në marrëveshje me mëmëdhetarët e mërgimit, më 1892 mësonjësi i ri shkelmoi dëfrimet e djalërisë dhe u bë prift i katundit dyke u bërë njëkohësisht pararendësi, frymëzonjësi dhe krijonjësi i Kishës së më vonëshme Orthodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare. 

Edhe punës i dha zjarr: në shtëpin e vet hapi një shkollë shqipe të natës:

...O djem, o vashë, vraponi
Nd i bekuar mësim!
Gjuhën e Mëmës mësoni
Me dëshir e mallëngjim!

Sepse:

Mësimi do tshpëtonjë
të varfrënë Shqipëri!... [1]

u bënte thirjen Shqiptarëvet kudo e veçanërisht bashkëfshatarëvet të vet. 

Puna ideale mori rrugën e mbarë: njëqind djem e vajza katundare natë për natë në këthinën e ngushtë të shtëpisë së tij mësonin abecenë shqipe dhe historinë lavdi-plote kombtare nga goja e At Kristos. Për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe i mungonin të gjitha, por prifti-mësonjës-idealist i plotësonte me shpenzimet e veta edhe or e çast shkruante me duart e veta abetaren nepër fletore edhe u çpërndante nxënësvet. 

Më vonë gjuhën shqipe filloi ta përdorë dalë ngadalë në kishë: së pari e këndonte shqip vetëm ungjillin, pastaj shtoi lutje të vogla e së fundi meshën e tërë. Kisha dhe shtëpija e tij u bënë çerdhe kombtare: Aty grumbulloheshin të mëdhenj e të vegjël për të marrë kungatën e shqiptarizmës nga Papa Kristo Negovani, i cili me veprat e gjalla e me ligjërata e shumta i nxiste për të ruajtur si syt e ballit gjuhën e zakonet, këngët dhe vallet thjesht shqiptare edhe të bënin theror çdo gjë, sa edhe jetën për të fituar lirinë e vetëm lirinë! 

E Negovanësit dhe Bellkamenësit u magjepsën aqë fort nga vepra e nga fjale e Atit të Mirë sa që çdo botim, që dilte nepër kolonitë shqiptare, me një herë fluturonte nepër këto vënde me aqë ankth e dashuri sa edhe një abetar vetëm shëtiste me njëzet vetë sa grisej e bëhej lëvere!
Ketë propagandë tërë flakë atdhedashurije Papa Kristua e përhapte edhe ndër zemrat më të strukura shqiptare me anën e libravet të tija që botonte, si edhe me anën e shkrimevet të tjera të shumta që shkruante nepër fletoret dhe nepër të përkohëshmet.

As kërcënimet e Mitropolitit të Kosturit, as ato të komandantit të komitetit grek Pavllo Mellajt edhe as ngatërresat e parreshtura të atdhemohonjësvet edhe tanmiqëvet të tjerë nuk e trembën Atin e Bekuar.
Emri i Shenjtorit e i Mësonjësit idealist mori dhenë nepër Shqipëri si prinjës i lirisë, ndërsa u çfaqej si fantomë tmerri armiqëvet. Por atdhemohonjësit edhe armiqt e Kombit nuk lanë dy gurë bashkë gjer sa e vunë në vijë punën e tradhëtisë: Papa Kristo Negovani ishte halë në sy, luftëtari më i rrezikshëm edhe armiku më i math i tyre, prandaj duhej çdukur! Vepra e shëmtuar e trathëtisë nuk vonoi shum: 
Në natën e errët të 12 Shkurtit të vitit 1905, atëherë kur Shenjtori-Mësonjës çpërndante naforën në kishë, një grup njerëzish të panjohur e rrëmbyen nga shtëpija dhe e shpunë jashtë katundit. 

Atje u  zhvillua tragjedija më çnjerëzore: Gjakpirësit së pari me sopata e me thika i a copëtuan trupin e pastaj me tehin e përgjakur të sopatës më të rëndë i a çanë kryet në dysh e i a derdhën trutë dyke e përcjellur gjakësin e tyre me fjalët therëse:

Shko tani të bësh propagandë për lirin e Shqipërisë e ta thuash ungjillin shqip!

E:
*...Papa Kriston e vranë,
dhe sra për të një këmbanë!...* 

Por zemra e përvëluar e Kombit e vajtoi me dënesë:

*...E gjithku në Shqipëri,
Mbajën e rin ndë zi;
Cilido si për një bir,
Çë la jetën me pa-hir;
Cilido si për një vlla,
Çë nga Grekërit u vra;
Jo në luftë e jo për ftesë,
Po ndë fshehie e me pa-besë;
Jo te sheshi i burrëris,
Po te prita e kuseris!...* 

e qau me plot vrer Poeti i math arbëresh Zef Skiroi.
Edhe gjaku i martyrit dhe i Shenjtorit-mësonjës-idealist Papa Kristo Negovanit rrodhi rrëke në moshën tridhjetë vjeçare për të zbukuruar e për të kristalizuar për jetë të jetëvet lulen e lirisë Kombtare.
Papa Kristua shum shkrime e vjersha të tija i ka nënshkruar me shkronjat P.H. H. N., ase P.

Përgatiti: Sterjo Spasse


SHKRIMTARËT SHQIPTARË, II, Tiranë, 1941.


Pregatiti: Arben Marku (Ndreca)

www.albanovaonline.com

----------


## Qerim

> Atje u  zhvillua tragjedija më çnjerëzore: Gjakpirësit së pari me sopata e me thika i a copëtuan trupin e pastaj me tehin e përgjakur të sopatës më të rëndë i a çanë kryet në dysh e i a derdhën trutë dyke e përcjellur gjakësin e tyre me fjalët therëse:
> 
> Shko tani të bësh propagandë për lirin e Shqipërisë e ta thuash ungjillin shqip!



Si propagande komuniste me duket mua ! :buzeqeshje:  Fashistet dhe nazistet torturonin dhe vrisnin popullin shqiptar.

----------


## Brari

A lexon ti i *miri *  se cfar shkruhet aty?

Labeati, mendoj se deri tash ska liber me te vlefshem se ky "shkrimtaret Shqiptare" te botuar ne kohen e Mustafa Krujes.
Pse nuk ribotohet ashtu sic eshte? Do ishte nje ngjarje kulturore me rendesi.

----------


## Labeati

> Si propagande komuniste me duket mua ! Fashistet dhe nazistet torturonin dhe vrisnin popullin shqiptar.


Je shume i mirepritun te na ndricosh me "te verteten" tende ne lidhje me temen.

Si "te duket" ty, apo ne te pelqen nuk i intereson askujt.

Fakti eshte qe P.K.Negovani u vra nga agjentet greke meqe meshonte shqip.

Fakti eshte edhe se S.Spase ne vitin 1941 pra 35 vjet mbas vrasjes kur deshmitaret ishin gjalle, e nuk kishte censure, pra atehere duhet ti kene ditur disa gjera me mire se sa "te duken ty" sot.

----------


## Labeati

Pjese nga krijimtaria:

PAPA KRISTO NEGOVANI
(1875-1905)


*Lypësi*


Për emërin e Perëndisë,

pak bukë, se po urëtonj;

ah, merrni pjesë prej njerëzisë,

i mjeri do të perëndonj!



Një plak i lasht edhe i thinjur

me lot ndë qiell po këlthet,

 i gjori shumë i përgjynjur

dhe zemërë bardhë rrëmet



Na, shumë përpar atij shkojnë 

të veshurë me barkun plot,

po sytë skthejnë ta shikojnë,

slëshojnë fare as një lot!



Vetëm Zot të përdhëlleftë,

i thonë, po si apin gjë,

dhe ketë fjalë me të reftë[3]

i esëlluar çmbetët mê!



Për veç një tjatër afëronet

fort i vobegët e i flet,

me reçka veshur, pjesëtonet

bukë të thatë një thel i ep!



(Kalendari Kombiar, vj. 1904)


Përgatiti: Sterjo Spasse


SHKRIMTARËT SHQIPTARË, II, Tiranë, 1941.

----------

Maqellarjot (22-02-2016)

----------


## Qerim

> Je shume i mirepritun te na ndricosh me "te verteten" tende ne lidhje me temen.
> 
> Si "te duket" ty, apo ne te pelqen nuk i intereson askujt.
> 
> Fakti eshte qe P.K.Negovani u vra nga agjentet greke meqe meshonte shqip.
> 
> Fakti eshte edhe se S.Spase ne vitin 1941 pra 35 vjet mbas vrasjes kur deshmitaret ishin gjalle, e nuk kishte censure, pra atehere duhet ti kene ditur disa gjera me mire se sa "te duken ty" sot.



Nuk besoj asnje germe nga ky shkrim.
Ne filmin shqiptar per kete personazh thuhej se u helmua (apo ka qene fjala per tjeter njeri).Nuk e besoj se greket te vritnin po te flisje shqip.Sa e sa prifta te tjere flisnin shqip dhe nuk pesuan asgje .
Ne fund te fundit do kete qene edhe ai nje i shitur tek "vellezerit myslymane" sic jane dhe sot me dhjetra ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Labeati

> Nuk besoj asnje germe nga ky shkrim.
> Ne filmin shqiptar per kete personazh thuhej se u helmua (apo ka qene fjala per tjeter njeri).


E ngaterron me filmin "GOL"  :pa dhembe:  

Eh kane vrare e helmuar kaq shume greket sa ata qe kane memorje 2KB si puna jote ngaterrohen.

Ai qe u helmua ka qene Petro Nini Luarasi, dhe nuk ka qene prift. Po ashtu kishes greke i faturohen edhe vrasjet e Dh.Todrit, K.Hoxhit pa permendur mallekimet e c'kisherimet.





> Nuk e besoj se greket te vritnin po te flisje shqip.Sa e sa prifta te tjere flisnin shqip dhe nuk pesuan asgje .
> Ne fund te fundit do kete qene edhe ai nje i shitur tek "vellezerit myslymane" sic jane dhe sot me dhjetra ne Shqiperi.


Kujt po i behet vone se nuk beson ti. Kur jen puna tek gjuha shqipe e nacionalizmi shqiptar greket e turqit kane qene "by'th e breke" si thote populli.

Zaten kishat greke perseri sot e kesaj dite i quajne ortodokset shqiptare  - greke.

----------


## thorgal

Papa Kristo Negovani (1875-1905), i njohur edhe me emrin Kristo Harallambi lindi në Negovan afër Follorinës në Greqinë veriore, një fshat që, bashkë me Bellkamenin fqinjë, kishte qenë banuar në mesin e shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë nga shqiptarë të Plikatit të krahinës së Kolonjës. Shkollën e bëri në Athinë, ku e dërgoi i ati Harallamb Çali, që ishte tregtar. Shkrimtar dhe klerik patriot. Luftoi kundër synimeve shkombëtarizuese të kishës e të qarqeve shoviniste të borgjezisë greke. Propagandoi idenë e bashkimit të forcave patriotike në luftën kundër lakmive të shteteve shoviniste fqinje. Vdiq i masakruar barbarisht nga andartët grekë.

Vdekja e të atit, të cilin e vranë banditët më 1891, e shtrëngoi Kristo Negovanin të braktisë studimet e të punojë si mësues në një shkollë fillore greke në Leskovik për të mbajtur familjen. Më 1894 emigroi në Braila të Rumanisë ku punoi tre vjet si marangoz. Bash këtu ra në kontakt me lëvizjen kombëtare dhe mësoi të shkruajë shqip (me alfabetin e Stambollit). Më 1897 u kthye në fshatin e lindjes, u shugurua prift dhe vazhdoi punën si mësues. Shtëpinë e vet Negovani e ktheu në shkollë dhe u mësoi shkrim e këndim shqip mbi njëqind fëmijëve e të rriturve. Ai edhe meshën e mbante shqip, gjë që nuk i pëlqeu aspak hierarkisë ortodokse greke.

Më 10 shkurt 1905 Negovani mbajti një shërbesë kishtare shqip në prani të Karavangjelisit, peshkop i Kosturit, i cili duke dalë nga kisha, flitet se tha ato fjalë fatale, "Mos të gjettë viti tjetër ndër të gjallët". Pas dy ditësh, të shtunën, 12 shkurt 1905, fshati u rrethua nga banditë, që e detyruan tridhjetëvjeçarin Negovani, të vetëdijshëm për fundin që e priste, të dilte jashtë shtëpisë në mes të natës për ta masakruar pastaj me sëpatë bashkë me pesë të tjerë, ndër ta edhe i vëllai. Për të marrë hak për këtë akt që hierarkia ortodokse greke ua veshi shqiptarëve, komiti shqiptar Bajo Topulli (1868-1930) i zuri pritë dhe vrau Fotin, peshkopin e Korçës, në shtator 1906.


Krijimtaria
Papa Kristo Negovani është autor proze e poezie, si dhe tekstesh shkollore, përkthimesh e përrallash. Veprat e tij u botuan në revista të kohës, sidomos në Kalendari kombiar. Ndër botimet e tij janë:

Istori e dhiatësë vietërë, Bukuresht 1899; 
Vjershë shkresëtoreja, Sofje 1899; vjersha Prisheja e Hormovësë , Sofje 1903; një përmbledhje vjershash me 78 faqe 
Bënjatë të shënjtorëvet dërgimëtarë, Sofje 1906 (Bëma të apostujve shenjtorë); - libri me 122 faqe 
dhe një tjetër me 16 faqe Istorishkronja e Plikatit, Selanik 1909, botuar pas vdekjes. 
Përshtatjet e fabulave të Ezopit dhe të La Fontenit dhe poezia e tij didaktike me frymë patriotike e edukative u drejtoheshin kryesisht fëmijëve. Ato paraqesin kryesisht interes historik dhe mund të themi se nuk dallohen për ndonjë vlerë artistike të veçantë. 
Vjershëshkresëtoreja (1899 - vargje) 
I drunjti kryq (1906 - vargje vepra në dy pjesë) - Sofje 1906 
Prishja e Hormovës (1904 - vjershë lirike) 
I vogëli Donat Argjendi (1908 - novel për fëmijë) - Sofje 1904 


Burimi :
Robert Elsie: Histori e Letërsisë Shqiptare. Botim i dytë. Përktheu nga anglishtja: Abdyrrahim Myftia. Pejë: Dukagjini 2001, Fq. 211 - 212

----------


## murik

Fotiun e vrane Spiro Kosturi dhe Spiro Bellkameni,dhe une e kam permendur kete ne nje teme tjeter tek heronjte e harruar.Fatkeqesisht fatin e Kristo Negovanit e paten shume atdhetare te tjere qe perpiqeshin te mesonin gjuhen dhe kulturen shqiptare.Dhe sot pa pike burrerie dhe dinjiteti nipat e atyre qe u masakruan nga dora e grekut jane bere vegla e grekerve dhe i ke edhe ne kete forum me shumice.Turp per ta dhe gjaku i te pareve i vrafte.Ata do ta njohin vetveten ne kete shkrim.

----------


## arsato1

> Kush tha qe nuk i gjykojme? Po une me Albon nuk do rri te merrem, se ma fshin shkrimin 
> 
> Ec se keni filluar me lojra fjalesh. Ca do te thuash per ndryshimin me Nolin? Statusi yne eshte prej tij i formuar deri me sot. Une psh jam ortodoks shqiptar. Asnje nga te dyja nuk mund te heqesh. As ortodoks as shqiptar. Ajo qe dua te them eshte se ortodokset shqiptare jane nje pjese e konsiderueshme e kombit. E si te tille nuk i menjanon dot prej qenies se tyre. Madje madje ben te kunderten, u krijon shkaqe per tu hedhur ne anen tjeter te lumit, andej nga e ka burimin Vjosa...


Feja e te pareve tane, duke filluar te pakten qysh mbas mbarimit te luftes se Trojes e deri me hyrjen e kristianizmit, ka qene Illyre me perendi Yll-in (e Illyrise), fe e cilla thuajse eshte e abandonuar, pervec disa zakoneve e riteve, qe te tjeret na i quajne ato si pagane, ndersa ne ditet e sotme feja jone eshte: orthodhokse e katolike me profet Jezu Krisht-in (nga Lindja e Mesme), myslimane e bektash-iane me profet Muhamet-in (po nga Lindja e Mesme), dhe Shqiptaria me "profet"  Patriotizmin (e Rilindasve Shqiptar).
Sipas renditjes, e pare the e fundit jane fe e te pareve tane, ndersa kater te mesit jane fe e te pareve te te tjereve.
Te paret tane me fene e tyre Illyre me perendi Yll-in (e Illyrise), jo vetem, qe e mbajten per me shume se 1000 vjet (1225 BC deri 229 BC), por edhe arriten civilizimin me te larte ne boten e asaj kohe, i cili me vone kaloje ne Rome e ne gjithe perendimine e diteve te sotme, ndertuan demokracine me te larte te te gjitha koherave, shtrine zonat e tyre te influences ne pjesen me te madhe te botes se njohur te asaj kohe etj. etj., pra kemi te bejme me periudhen me te arte te rraces tone. 
Ndersa po gjithashtu te paret tane me ato kater fete e botes, qysh kur kane hyre per here te pare, "si per cudi" kane kaluar ne vrime te gjylperes.
Qysh kur eshte futur feja e Shqiptarise nga Rilindasit tane kemi arritur te fitojme  te drejten te futemi ne loje, por a thua tine se do ta fitojme dot lojen, kur ne lozim vetem nje lojtar (fe) dhe kundershtari me kater lojtar (fe)?
Meqe ra fjala, ja p.sh. te piesim tyne, meqe je pe fares sone, a e len tine fushen (fene) e kundershtarit e te vish te lozesh ne fushen tone, sepse po ta bejne kete gje, jo vetem tine, por qe te gjithe shqipfolesit e dhene pas feve te tjera, atehere ay raporti aty siper shnderrohet nga 1 : 4 ne 5 : 0 dhe s'eshte ndonje cudi qe te kthehemi serish ne ate periudhen e lavdishme te Illyreve te atij 1000 vjecari te famshem aty siper!

----------


## Julius

> Meqe ra fjala, ja p.sh. te piesim tyne, meqe je pe fares sone, a e len tine fushen (fene) e kundershtarit e te vish te lozesh ne fushen tone, sepse po ta bejne kete gje, jo vetem tine, por qe te gjithe shqipfolesit e dhene pas feve te tjera, atehere ay raporti aty siper shnderrohet nga 1 : 4 ne 5 : 0 dhe s'eshte ndonje cudi qe te kthehemi serish ne ate periudhen e lavdishme te Illyreve te atij 1000 vjecari te famshem aty siper!


Une e le. Po ti nuk gjen zgjidhje nga kjo. Une te them tjeter gje; pranoji sic jane gjithe shqiptaret- myslymane, te krishtere, ateiste etj. Vendos te qenit shqiptar mbi te qenit fetar dhe je ne rregull. Ne gjithe ate qe ke shkruar me larte nuk ke perfshire qofte nje fije te vetme tolerance. Ne duhet te tolerojme njeri tjetrin, kete gje nuk e kemi bere. 

Te jemi dhe ne teme, ke plot shqiptare qe kane vene te qenit shqiptar mbi fe. Nje nga keta eshte Papa Kristo Negovani. Nese nuk je fanatik ne besim, feja nuk krijon pengese. Ajo tjetra qe thua ti eshte e parealizueshme.

----------


## arsato1

> Une e le. Po ti nuk gjen zgjidhje nga kjo. Une te them tjeter gje; pranoji sic jane gjithe shqiptaret- myslymane, te krishtere, ateiste etj. Vendos te qenit shqiptar mbi te qenit fetar dhe je ne rregull. Ne gjithe ate qe ke shkruar me larte nuk ke perfshire qofte nje fije te vetme tolerance. Ne duhet te tolerojme njeri tjetrin, kete gje nuk e kemi bere. 
> 
> Te jemi dhe ne teme, ke plot shqiptare qe kane vene te qenit shqiptar mbi fe. Nje nga keta eshte Papa Kristo Negovani. Nese nuk je fanatik ne besim, feja nuk krijon pengese. Ajo tjetra qe thua ti eshte e parealizueshme.


Po ce ore si ta kene patur hallin xhanem keta te huajt, qe jo vetem i futen dhe vazhdojne t'i ushqejne me fitila keto fe-te, por edhe lider-et vazhdojne t'i eksportojne? 
A thua ta kene nga malli per ne o, apo qe te kene gjendjen gjithmone ne kontroll dhe te veprojne kur t'u vije ora si i thone?
A e pranon tine, qe pikerisht keto fete e te tjereve e kane percare popullsine ideologjikisht ne te kaluaren dhe se ky efekt do te vazhdoje per aq kohe sa ndergjegja sociale nuk do te ngrihet dhe per aq kohe sa keto fe te vazhdojne te jetojne dhe te konkurojne me njera-tjetren si i thone?
A e pranon tine se prania e me shume se nje feje ne mbare shiptarine, e percane popullsine ideologjikisht dhe se sa me shume fe te te huajit te ekzistojne, aq me shume e percare ideologjikisht eshte popullsia? 
Tani persa i perket  "Vendos te qenit shqiptar mbi te qenit fetar dhe je ne rregull"!
Kane kaluar me shume se nje shekull, qe Rilindasit tane shpiken fe-ne e Shqiptarise per te realizuar bashkimin ideologjik te popullsise, (ashtu sic e kane pas realizuar te paret tane, me shpikjen e fe-se Illyre/Illyriane, qysh pas mbarimit te luftes se Trojes e deri sa hyri kristianizmi per here te pare gjate periudhes se Romes), por ky bashkim ideologjik nuk po ndodh. Mos valle duhet te presim edhe nja 100 vjet te tjera?
Mire se tine pranon ta abandonosh fe-ne e te huajit, por valle a do te  pranonin te tjeret te abandonojne fushen e kundershtarit se?
Edhe nese lind pyetja - po cillen fe te pranojme? -  to bad, gjithesesi kjo nuk do te thote se duhet te pranojme fe-ne e te huajit!
Andejza nga fshati tone kesaj i thone - "Per inat te s'ime vjehre vajta fjeta me Millonane"
Pra, ka ardhur koha per ndryshime my friend before is to late!
Idealistet jane ata, qe e cojne shoqerine perpara!

----------


## Albo

Nese prifti orthodhoks, Papa Kristo Negovani, do te ishte sot gjalle e do te lexonte keto fjalet tuaja me lart, qe nderoni figuren e tij, ai do te pyeste se cfare besimi i perkisni?

Dhe pasi te lexonte pergjigjet tuaja, do ti vinte turp nga vetja qe emrin e tij e perdhosin ata qe nuk ndajne besen e tij, besen e te pareve te tij, ate bese dhe ate Kishe per te cilen ai u martirizua.

Papa Kristo Negovani ishte besimtar orthodhoks, prift e sherbetor i Perendise, perpara se te ishte "patriot" e "nacionalist" sic shperfytyroni ju ne mendjet tuaja.

Dhe ky eshte paradoksi i "patriotizmit te fjaleve", qe eshte ngushellimi i atyre qe nuk jane ne gjendje qe te zbulojne shpirterisht e personalisht misterin e te qenit shqiptar. Shenjtoret, ata qe u martirizuan per besimin e tyre, nuk nderohen me fjale, nderohen duke imituar jeten e tyre.

Albo

----------


## arsato1

> Nese prifti orthodhoks, Papa Kristo Negovani, do te ishte sot gjalle e do te lexonte keto fjalet tuaja me lart, qe nderoni figuren e tij, ai do te pyeste se cfare besimi i perkisni?
> 
> Dhe pasi te lexonte pergjigjet tuaja, do ti vinte turp nga vetja qe emrin e tij e perdhosin ata qe nuk ndajne besen e tij, besen e te pareve te tij, ate bese dhe ate Kishe per te cilen ai u martirizua.
> 
> Papa Kristo Negovani ishte besimtar orthodhoks, prift e sherbetor i Perendise, perpara se te ishte "patriot" e "nacionalist" sic shperfytyroni ju ne mendjet tuaja.
> 
> Dhe ky eshte paradoksi i "patriotizmit te fjaleve", qe eshte ngushellimi i atyre qe nuk jane ne gjendje qe te zbulojne shpirterisht e personalisht misterin e te qenit shqiptar. Shenjtoret, ata qe u martirizuan per besimin e tyre, nuk nderohen me fjale, nderohen duke imituar jeten e tyre.
> 
> Albo


Ore Albke, po ce o nuk thua tine, qe paskemi ne ketu ne forum edhe pe yve, qe dijne te kthejne edhe filxhane, si i thone!
Me qe ra llafi, nga e din tine, qe 
"Nese prifti orthodhoks, Papa Kristo Negovani, do te ishte sot gjalle e do te lexonte keto fjalet tuaja me lart, qe nderoni figuren e tij, ai do te pyeste se: - cfare besimi i perkisni.", apo edhe kjo te dolli ne filxhane! 
Shiko se kendej pe nga anet tona ka ca, qe thone pak si ndryshe, se:
"Papa Kristo Negovani na qekesh i lindur besimtar orthodhoks, dhe se nji here e nji kohe,  kur ishte i vogel, ky Papa Kristo Negovani, qe thua tine, kishte humbur rrugen ashtu dhe e gjen nje xhaxhi dhe e shpie pe dore ne polici, ku atje mesojne se kyne na qenkesh i lindur besimtar orthodhoks dhe prej kendej ata e dergojne tek Janollatosi dhe me qe ra llafi, se muhabeti nxjerr muhabetin, ky Janollatosi e kercenon ate duke i thene, se: 
"N.q.s. tine nuk braktis fene orthodhokse, atehere ne nuk do te lejojme me te flasesh as shqip dhe as nuk do te lejojme te merresh me shqiptarizme, kur te rritesh!".
Qe thua tine, qe ti nxjerrim koken muhabetit, qe prej asaj dite Papa Kristo Negovani harroi se kishte lindur orthodhoks dhe kur u rrit e u be burre i'u kujtuan kercenimet e Janollatosit, qysh kur ishte i vogel, dhe se kjo ka qene aresyeja e vertete, qe ai vendosi te merret me shqiptarizme, si i thone!
Po si e keni Janollatosin mo?!, mire eshte?, mbahet nga nje cike mo?, beji te fala! -nga Pashko Vasa thuaj, qe ka thene keto me poshte:  
 "Lijni feja, kisha e xhamija 
  feja e shqiptarit eshte Shqyptaria!"

----------


## thorgal

> Nese prifti orthodhoks, Papa Kristo Negovani, do te ishte sot gjalle e do te lexonte keto fjalet tuaja me lart, qe nderoni figuren e tij, ai do te pyeste se cfare besimi i perkisni?
> 
> Dhe pasi te lexonte pergjigjet tuaja, do ti vinte turp nga vetja qe emrin e tij e perdhosin ata qe nuk ndajne besen e tij, besen e te pareve te tij, ate bese dhe ate Kishe per te cilen ai u martirizua.
> 
> Papa Kristo Negovani ishte besimtar orthodhoks, prift e sherbetor i Perendise, perpara se te ishte "patriot" e "nacionalist" sic shperfytyroni ju ne mendjet tuaja.
> 
> Dhe ky eshte paradoksi i "patriotizmit te fjaleve", qe eshte ngushellimi i atyre qe nuk jane ne gjendje qe te zbulojne shpirterisht e personalisht misterin e te qenit shqiptar. Shenjtoret, ata qe u martirizuan per besimin e tyre, nuk nderohen me fjale, nderohen duke imituar jeten e tyre.
> 
> Albo


Nqs Papa Kristo Negovani do te ishte gjalle sot ai pa dyshim do te te lutej ty qe mos t'ia zije fare emrin ne goje

----------


## murik

Ky Albo nganjehere me duket se nuk arsyeton si njeri por si ortodoks,me fal orhodhoks desha me thene.

----------


## labi i maleve

Megaloidheja vertetë pushtoi tërë trurin grek, për të mos lënë hapsirë për arsye, as dëshirë për paqe e mirëkuptim në mes të dy popujve, por ajo, megaloidheja pra, nuk përfaqësonte dje dhe as nuk përfaqëson sot aspiratat e popullit të thjeshtë grek. Shovenizmi ishte tipar i qarqeve politike duke përfshirë dhe qëndrat fanatike të orthodhoksisë me frymë bizantine, që nuk ngurruan të masakrojnë madje edhe një prift mësues shqiptar, Papa Kristo Negovanin, që nuk e di pse ende nuk e shpallim shënjtor të orthodoksisë shqiptare, apo edhe për këtë duhet tu marrim leje grekëve?! Domosdo se i kemi në krye të Autoqefales, por ironikisht të miratuar nga shtetarët mendjeshkurtër shqiptarë.
Historia dihet, dihen edhe rrjedhimet, orekset, dhuna, gjaku. Dihet dinakëria e fqinjëve por dihet edhe miopia jonë, thënë më saktë i shtetarëve e politikanëve tanë, që sa i përket interesave kombëtare, na nxjerrin gjithnjë zbuluar e në pozita inferiore.

----------


## labi i maleve

Papa Kristo Negovani (1875-1905), i njohur edhe me emrin Kristo Harallambi lindi në Negovan afër Follorinës në Greqinë veriore, një fshat që, bashkë me Bellkamenin fqinjë, kishte qenë banuar në mesin e shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë nga shqiptarë të Plikatit të krahinës së Kolonjës. Shkollën e bëri në Athinë, ku e dërgoi i ati Harallamb Çali, që ishte tregtar. Shkrimtar dhe klerik patriot. Luftoi kundër synimeve shkombëtarizuese të kishës e të qarqeve shoviniste të borgjezisë greke. Propagandoi idenë e bashkimit të forcave patriotike në luftën kundër lakmive të shteteve shoviniste fqinje. Vdiq i masakruar barbarisht nga andartët grekë.

Vdekja e të atit, të cilin e vranë banditët më 1891, e shtrëngoi Kristo Negovanin të braktisë studimet e të punojë si mësues në një shkollë fillore greke në Leskovik për të mbajtur familjen. Më 1894 emigroi në Braila të Rumanisë ku punoi tre vjet si marangoz. Bash këtu ra në kontakt me lëvizjen kombëtare dhe mësoi të shkruajë shqip (me alfabetin e Stambollit). Më 1897 u kthye në fshatin e lindjes, u shugurua prift dhe vazhdoi punën si mësues. Shtëpinë e vet Negovani e ktheu në shkollë dhe u mësoi shkrim e këndim shqip mbi njëqind fëmijëve e të rriturve. Ai edhe meshën e mbante shqip, gjë që nuk i pëlqeu aspak hierarkisë ortodokse greke.

Më 10 shkurt 1905 Negovani mbajti një shërbesë kishtare shqip në prani të Karavangjelisit, peshkop i Kosturit, i cili duke dalë nga kisha, flitet se tha ato fjalë fatale, "Mos të gjettë viti tjetër ndër të gjallët". Pas dy ditësh, të shtunën, 12 shkurt 1905, fshati u rrethua nga banditë, që e detyruan tridhjetëvjeçarin Negovani, të vetëdijshëm për fundin që e priste, të dilte jashtë shtëpisë në mes të natës për ta masakruar pastaj me sëpatë bashkë me pesë të tjerë, ndër ta edhe i vëllai. Për të marrë hak për këtë akt që hierarkia ortodokse greke ua veshi shqiptarëve, komiti shqiptar Bajo Topulli (1868-1930) i zuri pritë dhe vrau Fotin, peshkopin e Korçës, në shtator 1906.

----------


## labi i maleve

Papa Kristo Negovani është autor proze e poezie, si dhe tekstesh shkollore, përkthimesh e përrallash. Veprat e tij u botuan në revista të kohës, sidomos në Kalendari kombiar. Ndër botimet e tij janë:

    * Istori e dhiatësë vietërë, Bukuresht 1899;
    * Vjershë shkresëtoreja, Sofje 1899; vjersha Prisheja e Hormovësë , Sofje 1903; një përmbledhje vjershash me 78 faqe
    * Bënjatë të shënjtorëvet dërgimëtarë, Sofje 1906 (Bëma të apostujve shenjtorë); - libri me 122 faqe
    * dhe një tjetër me 16 faqe Istorishkronja e Plikatit, Selanik 1909, botuar pas vdekjes.
    * Përshtatjet e fabulave të Ezopit dhe të La Fontenit dhe poezia e tij didaktike me frymë patriotike e edukative u drejtoheshin kryesisht fëmijëve. Ato paraqesin kryesisht interes historik dhe mund të themi se nuk dallohen për ndonjë vlerë artistike të veçantë.
    * Vjershëshkresëtoreja (1899 - vargje)
    * I drunjti kryq (1906 - vargje vepra në dy pjesë) - Sofje 1906
    * Prishja e Hormovës (1904 - vjershë lirike)
    * I vogëli Donat Argjendi (1908 - novel për fëmijë) - Sofje 1904

----------


## labi i maleve

Megjithate ai mbetet nje shenjt per popullin shqipetar dhe te krishteret e ketij vendi dhe meriton respektin dhe shenjterimit naga kisha jone autoqefale po aq sa edhe jo pak prifterinj greke te cilet kane kontribuar per Greqine.Perse te mos nderohet edhe ky njeri icili ishte nje pjestar i kishes dhe dha shume per vendin e tij,perse apo ndoshta sepse kisha jone ende vazhdon me sloganin "Gjuha shqipe eshte e mallkuar dhe kushdo qe e perdor do te c'kisherohet?!"ne nje kohe qe shumica e te krishtereve ne shqiperi ende per fat jane shqiptare e jo greke,perse atehere nje mosperfillje e tille ndaj figurave tona kishtarre e kombetare te cilat jane jo te pakta duke filluar qe ketu ku ndodhemi e deri edhe tek Noli e plote,e plote te tjere.

----------

